
AltSearch: An Ethical Alternative Search - xushuang
https://altsearch.org
======
kick
This is a searx instance that violates the AGPL. You all should find an
instance that doesn't! If you can't trust them to adhere to the basic terms of
a software license, you can't trust them to keep your searches safe.

Searx is a metasearch engine, and works pretty well for that purpose.

[http://asciimoo.github.io/searx/user/public_instances.html](http://asciimoo.github.io/searx/user/public_instances.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Searx](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Searx)

------
gclawes
There is absolutely no information about this on the site.

~~~
xushuang
hey guy,this is a non-profit,no ads,privacy-conscious search engine

~~~
pmoriarty
How does it differ from Duck Duck Go?

~~~
xushuang
we are non-profit

------
api
Who runs this? The search is decent and that is non-trivial to implement.

Looks nice if this is what it claims to be.

~~~
kick
It's a Searx instance, and this person is violating the AGPL.

~~~
xushuang
Rumor

~~~
kick
Fact.

You knowingly ripped out the reference to the source code on the home page,
but you're fairly obviously using it:

[http://asciimoo.github.io/searx/user/public_instances.html](http://asciimoo.github.io/searx/user/public_instances.html)

A random example of an _actually_ ethical instance, that doesn't violate the
AGPL:

[https://searx.tuxcloud.net/](https://searx.tuxcloud.net/)

~~~
xushuang
see [https://altsearch.org/about](https://altsearch.org/about)

~~~
kick
You just added that subheading; I checked it before making this comment, and
it still doesn't comply with the AGPL.

